# need interior painter



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in search for a painter for my upstairs. I'm in Gulf Breeze. Trustworthy and reasonable. Had one from the forum but lost his number but he was great!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Brandon does Great Work. Believe he has done some work for a few members

850-698-9568









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

